# Spring burning



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Been doing our spring controlled burns for the last 2 weeks. Should wrap it up by the middle of next week. Had a couple days when the wind was perfect and 3 of my neighbors and I got together and burned over 40,000 acres on their ranches and mine. Good equipment and good neighbors had us eating less smoke and brought the stress level way down. We were able to split up into 2 groups and started on opposite ends. After this winter I'm ready for green up.









































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

The only mishap this year was when someone forgot to set the micro lock on their truck when they got out to take a leak on top of a hill.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great photos, Murph. I've never had the nerve to start any controlled burns but with that equipment, I'd do it, too. I hope you were not the "someone" who let that flatbed roll away. Looks like some cosmetic damage. Probably a few good laughs, though.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

murphyranch said:


> The only mishap this year was when someone forgot to set the micro lock on their truck when they got out to take a leak on top of a hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aye caramba ! I hate it when I do that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

glenway said:


> Great photos, Murph. I've never had the nerve to start any controlled burns but with that equipment, I'd do it, too. I hope you were not the "someone" who let that flatbed roll away. Looks like some cosmetic damage. Probably a few good laughs, though.


Thankfully it wasn't me. I feel bad for the young man that it was. My neighbor hired him this winter. Great kid who is a real good worker and dependable. He will ask 20 questions to be sure he's doing the job the way you want it but he has the "The Black Cloud of Accidents and Incidents" over his head and he can't get away from it. If anything's gonna happen it will happen to him.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

murphyranch said:


> Thankfully it wasn't me. I feel bad for the young man that it was. My neighbor hired him this winter. Great kid who is a real good worker and dependable. He will ask 20 questions to be sure he's doing the job the way you want it but he has the "The Black Cloud of Accidents and Incidents" over his head and he can't get away from it. If anything's gonna happen it will happen to him.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 have worked around a few like that. some turn into the best help you can find , some don't.

just the fact that he is a hard worker and dependable puts him way in front of the vast majority of this nations work force.

I had to fire a guy yesterday because he couldn't take direction. only worked a week and thought he knew it all. he said I was being a dick , which I admit I can be but certainly wasn't in this situation.

I told him I was simply trying to teach him and he told me I was a shitty teacher , which I admit is not entirely untrue .

in the end he simply could not sensor his thoughts of the boss , so I told him this wasn't gonna work out and I sent him home.

it was a shame because I actually thought he had potential. he was a good worker ,on time and I believe he had the capacity to learn to do the job, if he could just accept that he didn't know it all yet and just shut the hell up and take direction.

it wasn't even over anything that was even a big deal but when he started getting hostile it goaded me into letting him go. I will tolerate mistakes and don't mind disagreeing with my methods but I can't tolerate outright disrespect .

maybe I am just to old school for todays snowflake workforce???????????????????

hell , in my working life , there have been many times I had to bite my tongue at something the boss said or did. in the end you do things the way the man paying the check wants it done.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I one time had a boss that wanted to hear what what I had to say was the problem and then told me not to talk to him like that again, I did and then we got along better after that because he could not fire me and I was right in this case. I was not a person who was openly hostel to the bosses and can learn from my mistakes. When I retired I was much mellower and not much would get me upset but, if you did you best get away from me. I would let people make mistakes if they would not get hurt and not damage too much. Sometimes you have to let them make the mistakes in order to learn. Especially if it govemerment workers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Some great pics of the burns Murph. Ma Nature never ceases to amaze me in the way she works.
You burn it she grows it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

spring burns have been around for over 125 years and many locations in the country.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiyote: Your last line belongs there and it is always the "bottom line."

And, Knapper, very good philosophy. Remembering H. Ross Perot who said this: If you are not making at least 10 mistakes per day, you are not working hard enough.

And, thanks again, Murph. Those water wagons make me want one so that I could water my remote garden without the hand pump.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I smell a water tank and pump coming on that international!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That ol' Binder could sure haul some water now that I've added dual wheels on the rear. But, she's resting in the shade now and waiting for me to wake her up. I may be getting into the engine this year but all my time and cash is being spent on a house renovation nearby.


----------

